# EA888 Gen 3 GTI Internals? Cast or Forged



## lhbalesjr (Jun 4, 2015)

I feel like this information must be here somewhere but I have searched and can seem to find any reference to the internals on the EA888 Gen 3 in the MK7 GTI. Does anyone know whether it has a forged or cast crank, rods, etc.. I was hoping maybe someone like Arin from APR might know. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

The connecting rods are drop forgings but with lower carbon, nickel and chromium content to aid in machinability and fracture splitting tech. They are a somewhat tough production forging but they exhibit much less tensile and yield strength then most performance forgings like 4340. As for the pistons, they are a 142 forging. Crank is forged as well.


----------



## lhbalesjr (Jun 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The connecting rods are drop forgings but with lower carbon, nickel and chromium content to aid in machinability and fracture splitting tech. They are a somewhat tough production forging but they exhibit much less tensile and yield strength then most performance forgings like 4340. As for the pistons, they are a 142 forging. Crank is forged as well.


Wow, Thank you very much. That is a lot more information than I expected. I am not familiar with some of the terminology such as 4340 and 142, but it sounds the components are tougher than they would be if they were cast, but maybe not as tough as an aftermarket forged component. Am I understanding that correctly?

Thanks very much!


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

lhbalesjr said:


> Wow, Thank you very much. That is a lot more information than I expected. I am not familiar with some of the terminology such as 4340 and 142, but it sounds the components are tougher than they would be if they were cast, but maybe not as tough as an aftermarket forged component. Am I understanding that correctly?
> 
> Thanks very much!


This is correct. The con rods have been lightened on this generation motor (maybe its just the R's) to lighten the rotating assembly so not sure what they can ultimately hold but for all intents and purpoese, on most builds, only the con rod is necessary. The pistons have good rail support and a big beefy DLC coated pin so I'm sure they can take quite a bit of abuse.


----------

